# Grounding: Resi detached garage



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

Resi garage, 100' away from house, fed with 6/6/6/10 Cu. 
No grounding electrodes present so I slammed in 2 rods, greater than 6 ft apart.
Bare solid 6ga from ground rod #1 comes inside garage, goes to subpanel. I'm calling that the outbuilding GEC.
Bare solid 6ga from ground rod #2 comes inside garage, gets bugged to the outbuilding GEC.
Legal?
I know I can go from rod 1 to rod 2 with a bonding jumper.
I know I can also go from rod 2 straight to the subpanel.
But can I bug the bonding jumper onto the GEC?
The bug is on the inside, in a stud bay.
It's all exposed framing inside, but I imagine I'd have to ensure the bug would be accessible, right?
Thank you!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Everything you said is right.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what do you mean by bugged? using a split bolt?


----------



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, split bolt. Thanks


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

all things being equal, or not, ask your ahj


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Matt, curious, why not come from sub down and out to rod 1 then continuous to rod 2?

Didn't have long enough piece?


----------



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

The rose bushes limited where I could put the rods and where I could dig, so a continuous piece would've meant backtracking. You're right, I had a remnant of #6 I wanted to use up!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The second rod just needs a bonding jumper so bugging it is fine


----------



## yaegerelectric (Dec 26, 2014)

go with an irreversible crimp when "bugging it" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

yaegerelectric said:


> go with an irreversible crimp when "bugging it"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Not necessary.

Roger


----------



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

That raises a good question though. If I use an irreversible crimp, then I don't have to worry about whether the connection is accessible, right? As mentioned, the garage is all exposed framing, but I could see it maybe getting finished in the future. I realize this is a lot of discussion over a $3 item, but I like to be sure of these things for the benefit of future jobs too. Thank you


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

What you might want to _consider_ is one of these Matt>










~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> What you might want to _consider_ is one of these Matt>
> 
> ~CS~


this has been discussed. That unit is listed for communication not bonding and grounding


----------



## Fabulous (Nov 7, 2012)

I would use a copper H-tap! No?


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought the gec had to be continuous between the ground rods then all the way back to the panel with the exceptions being various irreversible splice options like crimps/cad weld/etc?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

sayn3ver said:


> I thought the gec had to be continuous between the ground rods then all the way back to the panel with the exceptions being various irreversible splice options like crimps/cad weld/etc?


Only continuous to the first rod from the panel or other allowed connection point.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sayn3ver said:


> I thought the gec had to be continuous between the ground rods then all the way back to the panel with the exceptions being various irreversible splice options like crimps/cad weld/etc?


The conductor between the first and second rod is a bonding jumper not a grounding electrode conductor. The grounding electrode conductor is the continuous wire from the panel to the first rod.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

They should revise that image to show the GEC landed in the main panel; and for kicks, rose bushes, and the jumper on the wall in sch. 80.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Dennis, I'm noticing the two clamps on Rod #1. I've never done this on a ground rod, but on water meters I regularly run a continuous conductor from the panel through clamp number 1, around meter, to clamp #2 on the municipal water pipe. No inspectors have yet cited me for it -- and in the city, there're some real nitpickers. It's been a while since I've had to put in two ground rods, but I'd be tempted to do the same thing there.










Actually, the last time I put a double in (a year ago?) the inspector required the continuous loop: panel -> R1 -> R2 -> panel. Again, one clamp per rod.

[And I know... green wire. Around here, the inspectors don't seem to care.]


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mikewillnot said:


> Dennis, I'm noticing the two clamps on Rod #1. I've never done this on a ground rod, but on water meters I regularly run a continuous conductor from the panel through clamp number 1, around meter, to clamp #2 on the municipal water pipe. No inspectors have yet cited me for it -- and in the city, there're some real nitpickers. It's been a while since I've had to put in two ground rods, but I'd be tempted to do the same thing there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to loan your inspector a code book!:whistling2:


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> You might want to loan your inspector a code book!:whistling2:


Why? Which part of that am I in trouble for? Or is it all of it?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mikewillnot said:


> Why? Which part of that am I in trouble for? Or is it all of it?


It's not you, it's the inspector!
First the GEC is not required to be continuous from the first rod to the 2nd.
Second, there is no requirement that it be looped back to the panel. That's just silly!


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

It must be a local tradition. It's been common around here for years.
We also find our water using divining rods.


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

Continuous from disconnect or meter to both rods here. And #4 for 200 amp service in some municipalities.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The second rod just needs a bonding jumper so bugging it is fine


I know that you know what you are saying but I would like to throw in the fact that the "bond" jumper you speak of is the same size as the GEC going into the panel.:thumbsup: I would also like to add that, in my opinion, the GEC from the rods should only be tied to the GROUND bar in the sub panel in the garage and not to the neutral. He should have an adequate EGC from the sub panel back to the main panel. My feelings won't be hurt if I am wrong.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A GEC, EGC, and Bond all serve _distinct_ purposes , but are often sized similarly for our own convenience. 

Most of us in the resi scene carry #4 ,because it's good up to 200A & because 250.64(B) _alludes_ to it being less apt to physical damage than #6 

~CS~


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> It's not you, it's the inspector!
> First the GEC is not required to be continuous from the first rod to the 2nd.
> Second, there is no requirement that it be looped back to the panel. That's just silly!



I found this in the requirements publication for a nearby small-town "POCO":


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mikewillnot said:


> I found this in the requirements publication for a nearby small-town "POCO":


Around here, the PoCo has no say what happens inside your panel, or your grounds.


----------

